# New forum??



## bjorncoetsee (2/10/14)

Is it just my phone or did the forum change? It looks like the mobile Facebook. No more latest posts or classifieds or anything at the home page,dont know where to navigate now to get at the latest posts?


----------



## VapeSnow (2/10/14)

Thats one of the themes you can choose


----------



## Marzuq (2/10/14)

Checked this out earlier too. Quite likes it actually. Somehow seems to load faster 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (2/10/14)

How do i change it back? Cause on the mobile i cant see any posts, only if i go into the specific categories. I liked how all the latest vendor and classified posts was on the home page


----------



## yuganp (2/10/14)

Choose the mobile menu thingy the with 3 horizontal lines on the top and then choose recent posts


----------



## huffnpuff (2/10/14)

On Android, use menu button and select Desktop View.

Personally I think the Mobile View is Kick@ss!

Tapatalk can takawalk!


----------



## Danny (3/10/14)

I hate the mobile view, havent been able to browse properly since yesterday. Is it possible to revert on iOS and how?


----------



## KieranD (3/10/14)

Also hating on the new layout.. It was so much easier to navigate and see the latest posts (in sections) on the previous theme

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Danny (3/10/14)

Ok I found it under preferences, give me options of mobile site, ecigssa and ecigssa2. But wont let me save the setting, always reverts to mobile


----------



## KieranD (3/10/14)

Danny said:


> Ok I found it under preferences, give me options of mobile site, ecigssa and ecigssa2. But wont let me save the setting, always reverts to mobile



Now to figure out how to change it on my Mac Book as well


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/14)

Not happy with it at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

Guys, please refer to this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/keep-mobile-theme.5732/


----------

